# 69 GTO Frame Off, Need a guide



## masterblaster (May 8, 2010)

Does anyone know what restoration guide would best show the details on a concourse restoration on a 69 GTO. My book just shows part no's and schematics. I need actual part finishes. I tried to search the archives and it seems like everyone has the same questions. Not any solid answers. I know about all the eastwood stuff but I need nut and bolt details. 

If someone is trying to do a ultimate restoration for a high quality show car. Who is the expert. The last thing I want to do is tear a car down and put it back together only to have some judge pick it apart and tell me what I should have done.

HELP HELP HELP:willy:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you need the assembly manual
1969 69 GTO/TEMPEST/LEMANS ASSEMBLY MANUAL : eBay Motors (item 400091257813 end time May-10-10 10:32:14 PDT)
I have found the gto restoration guide to be lacking in detail
hope that helps- I think you can also get this on a cd-rom for your computer- search ebay


----------



## masterblaster (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Anyone know who are the "GTO Experts" on details like correct over spray and silly stuff we all used to ignore years ago


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you may need to get in touch with someone that is an actual event judge, I am not nor do I personally know any "GTO experts" although there may be 1 or 2 on this forum


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

One of the GTO experts is Paul Zazarine, His book is named  The Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964-1972. I used this book to do a frame off on my 66 and found the information very helpful.

Here is a listing of the GTOAA chapters in the U.S., Most of the chapter websites will include e-mail addresses for the members.


----------



## masterblaster (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I have a copy of his book, although its a great book it doesn't get in all the finishes. Right off the bat, no frame finish. It doesn't say flat, satin, 30%, 60% WTF. I'm at step 1 and already hit a road block. I've got a case of eastwood extreme chassis black ready to go this weekend unless I here otherwise. 

check out Inline Tube - Preformed Stainless & OEM Brake Line Sets Now thats a frame resto.

There another guy on this forum who is having the same problem.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if it really means a lot to you i would put it on hold till i went here
http://www.gtoforum.com/f17/2010-gtoaa-international-convention-wichita-ks-24118/


----------



## SWEETJUDGE (Nov 2, 2010)

what do you need?? I have every thing... pictures of every thing documentation of everything... make it if it doesnt exists anymore & have concours judgeing experience
in the process of full concours resto on my judge.. Its better than factory ever made it...


----------

